# iui buddie needed



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all  im starting my 2nd go at iui at luton hospital, had seconed injction of FSH/LH today ! dearest sister stabed me. Any one else starting iui this month?  buy for now sharon xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Sharon, I have replied on your other post under general IUI chit chat 

Best wishes

Jenny


----------

